# Sony Vegas - bewegte Figur aus Video schneiden / bzw. Hintergrund löschen



## Gasp (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kurzes Video, in dem eine Figur an einer einfarbigen Wand entlang läuft. Nun würde ich den Hintergrund gerne transparent gestalten oder die Figur ausschneiden und vor einem anderen Hintergrund einfügen.
Das könnte ich Bild pro Bild erreichen, würde mir die Arbeit aber gerne etwas leichter gestalten ;-)
Zur Bearbeitung nutze ich Sony Vegas, gibt es hier ein entsprechendes Werkzeug oder Vorgehen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Nico (21. August 2006)

Das kannst Du doch ganz einfach mit einem Chromakey machen... Übrigens, es gibt ein gutes Forum, speziell für Vegas:
http://www.vegasvideo.de/forum/index.php


----------

